# Instant Mood Lifters



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 18, 2021)

A thread for any songs that, no matter what, never fail to make you feel a million times better. Any genre, no judgement. I'll go first:















And some additions from my fiance (who was holding one of my hands hostage while I typed this):

















						Danny Elfman - The Little Things
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 19, 2021)

Music doesn't really have that effect on me, but here are some that I feel like would imply some fun times are going to be had!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Oct 22, 2021)

Of course I have to share mine and my girlfriend's song here


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 10, 2021)

How about this?


----------



## tentiv (Dec 22, 2021)

"I've made a place for you" is such a powerful sentiment.





The music video was very inventive for this one!





I got very into synthwave during the past decade.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Pomorek (Jan 14, 2022)

Some energy-pumped Nitzhogoa doesn't fail to do the trick.


----------

